# Bath Shampoo Recommendation ?



## SOCA (Aug 14, 2011)

My 2 y.o. female Chihuahua needs a good bath / shampooing. Also, it looks like she may have allergies. She itches alot and has a bald patch. Vet thinks that these skin issues and her nasal congestion are allergy-related. What would be a good bath / shampoo product that would clean and maybe moisture or soothe the skin ? BTW, she was spayed on 8/12. Her incision looks good but it's still scabbed. Do you think that a bath on 8/22 would be okay or should I wait longer ? Thanks much for any advice.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would stick with vets reccomendation on when to give bath. One of my babies has skin probs and allergies and I ran to petsmart and got the oatmeal and aloe shampoo and conditioner. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I, also use the oatmeal shampoo. Just be careful to get all the soap out. Rinse well. Sue


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They carry this one at Petco or Petsmart, I believe. When buying an oatmeal shampoo, make sure it lists in the ingredients the amount of colloidal oatmeal, otherwise the oatmeal content is minimal. 

Earthbath All Natural Shampoo Dog & Cat Grooming


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Another one:

Doc Ackerman's Herbal Colloidal Oatmeal Shampoo Dog & Cat Grooming


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I get a shampoo from my vet that's called Hylite! It's an all natural moisturizing shampoo due to my chi having severe allergies. I wash her every other week with it & per my Dermatologist recommendations I use Aveeno Oatmeal Bath Soak on the weeks I don't use Hylite. I don't think it would hurt to bath your chi now if she needs it as long as her wound is completely healed and looks good.


----------

